# Mesa Arizona Poisoning Alert!



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pigeons are being poisoned as a population control tactic around an apartment building in Mesa, Arizona. Please contact the building owners to ask them to stop this and to adopt a more natural method of pigeon control. PETA has tried to meet with them to discuss better ideas but they will not talk to them.
The building owners have received complaints from building residents, and now they are receiving complaints from activists everywhere, so hopefully they will come to their senses. Please call or write to express your concern.

Michael Lynd, Jr., President
The Lynd Company
5710 Ih 10 W.
San Antonio, TX 78201-2813
210-733-6125
210-733-6178 (fax)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just bumping this one up because it is so important.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pittsburgh24 said:


> Pigeons are being poisoned as a population control tactic around an apartment building in Mesa, Arizona. Please contact the building owners to ask them to stop this and to adopt a more natural method of pigeon control. PETA has tried to meet with them to discuss better ideas but they will not talk to them.
> The building owners have received complaints from building residents, and now they are receiving complaints from activists everywhere, so hopefully they will come to their senses. Please call or write to express your concern.
> 
> Michael Lynd, Jr., President
> ...


Thanks so much for the heads up. I have heard nothing about this until now.
I just called the contact number you posted. Unfortunately the rep. said I would have to know exactly which complex this is taking place at. She informed me, their company alone has 180 complexes here. 

Would it be possible to find out which complex or post where you received this information?

Cindy


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Some web-links referring to Mesa, Arizona and pigeons*

No luck yet with "The Lynd Company" and connections with Mesa, AZ. 

Some web-links referring to Mesa, Arizona and pigeons:

------------------


MESA PUBLIC SCHOOLS, Mesa, Arizona, June 19, 2006

http://www.ipminstitute.org/IPM_Star/ipmstar_profiles_mesa_public.htm 

(a pest control website with any links to it).

-------------

Animal groups clash with exterminator over pigeon deterrent
Advocates say birds died near mall sign

by Paul Matthews 
Tribune Writer 
Saturday, April 22, 1995

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/MesaSignGluPijArt.html 

----------------

Larry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What is the latest on the Mesa Arizona Pigeons? Has anyone heard? Cindy and Shi, don't go out there and get yourselves arrested.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Feather said:


> What is the latest on the Mesa Arizona Pigeons? Has anyone heard?


Hi Feather,
We're pretty much at a stand still.  
Unfortunately, _Pittsburgh24_ hasn't been on to give us any further information.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Feather said:


> What is the latest on the Mesa Arizona Pigeons? Has anyone heard? *Cindy and Shi, don't go out there and get yourselves arrested*.


  
I'll stay out of trouble, but can't vouch for Shi.  

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'll stay out of trouble, but can't vouch for Shi.
> 
> Cindy


I know what your talking about. You know she hasn't been on the forum that much lately. She and Mr. Squeaks are probably over there at that mall.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I know what your talking about. You know she hasn't been on the forum that much lately. She and Mr. Squeaks are probably over there at that mall.


I SEE your post, Feather!

I'll have you know that I've been behaving myself (can't vouch for _how_ long, though!)! I have to because WHO would take care of Squeaks if something happened to me??! 

AND, he's now back in mate mode and NEEDS me... 

BTW, haven't heard or read anything about pigeons, poisoned or otherwise...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, It amazes me how Larry has to tell us what is going on around here.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Yeah, It amazes me how Larry has to tell us what is going on around here.
> 
> Feather


You can say that again! He is definitely our "Information and Research" GURU!  Sure comes up with great stuff too!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

for how long has this been going, are the pigeons dead or are they seen suffering


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Where in Mesa AZ?*

*Pittsburgh24,*

Idea just occurred to me. Should have thought of it before.

Can you give street address and describe where on a map the actual poisonings are taking place?

I have a DSL connection and 17" MacBookPro (with beautiful screen) purchased last August, so using Google Earth or some such mapping/satellite image web resource isn't as hard to use as when I had to use slow dial-up connection, with hazy-lazy-just-don't-feel-like-being-at-my-sharpest-today old computer CRT screen. 

If we could tell the Lynd Company (headquartered in my home-town of birth) that the apartment complex property which they manage is bounded by streets such and such, they hsould be able to figure it from here. 

Dates and times of poisonings, if observed, would also be helpful but maybe not necessary.

*Feather*, 

I do this research because I did similar research in several previous jobs: book editing and proof-reading with a huge unabridged dictionary on my lap, for several years while in college, two semesters in law school aborted by bad grades due to too much part-time work accompanied by health issues, law school preceded and followed by four years as a bill collector (skip-tracing was fun) and credit approver for G.E. Credit Corporation, and some time with English literature in grad school, and a fascination with history. (The proof-reading and editing job led to some very bad habits: I spend way too much time re-reading, re-spelling, grammatically finessing my posts, even when I know the thread is played out and only the web-bots, robots, spiders and slurp programs will be "reading" my post). Perfectionism and obession (in a narrow, focused area; the rest of me is a bit of a slob) has its price. Too bad it doesn't have its compensating salary.

So, I really don't have the time, should be attending to certain other pressing matters, but find it fun, or more importantly, absorbing, since while sitting still I'm not out of breath. Too much sitting still leads to a vicious cycle, though, of wanting to do more of what's not necessarily good for me.

Larry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

warriec said:


> *for how long has this been going, are the pigeons dead or are they seen suffering*


All we know is what _Pittsburgh24_ posted initially.



Larry_Cologne said:


> *Pittsburgh24,*
> 
> * *Idea just occurred to me. Should have thought of it before.*
> *Can you give street address and describe where on a map the actual poisonings are taking place?*
> ...


* Please check post #3. 
There's no problem *getting* to the apartment complex. The problem is, no information was given as to which complex was allegedly involved. 
We have a gazillion apartment complexes in the Mesa area & *180 *of those are owned by the Lynd Co.

Cindy


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Good news*

Cindy, and others, 

I Googled "pigeon mesa arizona poison 2007" (to see if there had been any more public outcry, thus info)

and came up with

http://www.topix.net/mesa 

*Thursday Feb 8 | Peta.org

Property Management Company Stops Poisoning Pigeons in Mesa, Arizona
*
Residents of Crestwood Apartments in Mesa, Arizona, recently informed PETA that the Lynd Company had hired Terminix, a pest-control company, to use Avitrol to poison and kill pigeons living around the apartment ...

------------

Victory: Property Management Company Stops Poisoning Pigeons in Mesa, Arizona

Residents of Crestwood Apartments in Mesa, Arizona, recently informed PETA that the Lynd Company had hired Terminix, a pest-control company, to use Avitrol to poison and kill pigeons living around the apartment complex. Thanks to your calls and letters, we have received word from the Lynd Company that Terminix has been ordered to remove the poison from Crestwood Apartments. The Lynd Company has also agreed to work with PETA to develop a more humane pigeon-control program and is reviewing information sent by PETA on effective, nonlethal pigeon-control methods.

Please contact Michael Lynd Jr., the president of the Lynd Company, and thank the company for its compassionate decision to remove the cruel poison from Crestwood Apartments. Also, encourage the Lynd Company to pledge not to use Avitrol or any other bird poisons to control birds at properties managed by the company.

Please send polite letters to:

Michael Lynd Jr., President
The Lynd Company
5710 Ih 10 W.
San Antonio, TX 78201-2813
210-733-6125
210-733-6178 (fax) 
http://www.lyndweb.com/contact.asp

--------

Seems *PETA* has done some good here.

http://www.peta.org/actioncenter/ActionAlerts-item.asp?id=2130

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Something else good from AZ: article on pigeons*

Link to nice excerpt from

*Andrew D. Blechman*'s book _*Pigeons*_

printed in_ The Arizona Republic_ on Nov. 26, 2006

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/viewpoints/articles/1126pigeons1126.html#

Larry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Larry_Cologne said:


> *Cindy, and others,
> 
> I Googled "pigeon mesa arizona poison 2007" and came up with
> http://www.topix.net/mesa *
> ...


Thanks for the info Larry. It's greatly appreciated.  
I must not have 'googled' the right words, as I came up with nothing about pigeon poisoning.

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Fantastic Larry! I get tickeled every time I see you do this. You know I am wearing a smile from ear to ear.

Feather


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Terminating Terminix's terminal madness and folly in Mesa, Arizona*

I sent a Thank-you eMail to: (text follows)

Michael Lynd Jr., President
The Lynd Company
5710 Interstate Highway 10 West
San Antonio, TX 78201-2813

Dear Mr. Lynd,

I am a fifty-nine-year-old San Antonio, Texas native, living in Cologne, Germany since 1982, with a very large family in San Antonio whom I visit when I can. 

Since 1995 I have also been rescuing and rehabilitating injured feral pigeons I have come across in the city of Cologne; my wife and I have hand-fed and hand-raised several baby pigeons. I have helped other birds and animals, also my fellow man, in my own small (and I do mean small) way.

I did not plan it this way, but I have become enchanted and attached to pigeons, and have learned a lot from them. They have some noble virtues one does not find in every human being, although the human potential is there and hopefully is developed before death intervenes in a wasted life of no import, significance, or meaning whatsoever. All our achievemnets are as nothing or as less than nothing if we do not enjoy and appreciate the life given to us, and do not feel gratitude for that gift, freely gven, not earned. With that gratitude we offer the giver, comes appreciation of life, life in all its forms, possibilities. We consider ourselves to be the peak of creation because of brain complexity along with varied, oft conflicted, religious beliefs, traditions and cultures. Other species may think or feel or sense otherwise; other species may be correct.

I personally thank you for stopping the use of poison, specifically _Avitrol_, in dealing with the "problem" of pigeons.

A personal opinion, perhaps correct, perhaps wrong, always subject to change, hopefully for the better: it seems to me from observing people in Cologne that those most upset about pigeons have some more urgent problems, perhaps feel helpless, impotent in acknowledging and addressing these problems, and strike out at everything which catches their momentary attention. The most vocal ones are (apparently, or visibly) healthy males thirty to fifty or so years of age. Young parents usually seem to be amused overall; perhaps these see the small creatures for their amusement and educational uses. The majority of the population feels a vague, benign frendliness towards pigeons, but decry pigeon poop when it is brought to their attention, and do not like hungry pigeons having to dart around in automobile, bicycle, or pedestrian traffic. 

Years of observing pigeons show me that housing suitable to (from pigeon perspective) and appropriate for (from the human's understanding) is a possibility, rarely a reality, but at not too far a remove from our abilities and capabilities as a fellow species. 

We can handle human waste (generally speaking); we can handle pigeon waste. 

Fellow humans carry more diseases than pigeons, therefore are more of a threat. Humans and pigeons share few zoonotic diseases (diseases caused by infectious agents that can be transmitted between _(or are shared by) _animals and humans). I looked this up again for preciseness, perhaps you don't need to. Pigeons are seldom considered as a serious threat to the health of those who do not raise or race or are involved in dealing with the care of large numbers of them (or in cleaning the lofts where many pigeons live). Some people have allergies, true. We gather more unalleviated stresses; we have more people with allergies, a modern phenomenon. 

Follow the money: "pest" control companies are not the most reliable sources of information. I will not here address the veracity of their "truths." We are all self-serving, to a point. We need to inform ourselves before taking action detrimental to the well-being and good fortunes of others, all fellow creatures included. Abraham Lincoln lost an early court case or two because he relied on his well-developed skills to "put on a show," decided he needed to know and find out everything which could be brought against his client before he went to court. I have put some thought into these issues, done some reading, still have a ways to go. 

I have used the resources available to me on pigeon-life.net. There are a lot of opinions there, a lot of information, and a lot gets hashed and thrashed about and cogitated and mulled over, and sometimes we are more confused after simply visiting or perhaps signing on for a session than before. It is usually entertaining and informative. Depressing and heart-rending topics are sometimes raised. We have a bunch of "true believers." Some of us can handle "the outside world," and there may even be a normal person or two among us. This applies to almost any web site dedicated to other species. When one is on a platform hurtling through the inky darkness of space, peering at others who may be on separate platforms on other vectors, who is the judge of what is right, appropriate, suitable, normal, acceptable, adequate, so-so, correct?

I am.

Or maybe you. 

Sincerely, 
Larry Hxxxxx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great research as usual, Larry and a terrific letter!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Bravo, Larry!!!!!!

You actually made me stand and clap!

We need this as our Declaration of Pigeon-dependants.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great letter Larry.

Would love to know who the "normal person or two" are.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY...for not checking in sooner. please forgive me..I've
been so busy with pijjy rescues and work. I copied that from a pretty reputable
animal cruelty group that was sent as a bulletin alert to my email. I see the
calls did good by the PETA news posted. Thanks for researching and thanks to all 
who attempted to respond. Sorry, you guys are great!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT LETTER. Larry! Thanks for writing!!

Now, if Mr. Lynd will only READ it!


----------

